# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Colecta e armazenagem de água natural

## Paulo Eduardo Lourenço

Boa tarde, 
É um prazer e basante gratificante, poder participar num fórum com a qualidade, observada neste. Sou novato em aquarismo marinho, porém tenho lido e estudado bastante, afim de montar o meu 1° aquario.
Espero enriquecer o meu conhecimento, aprendendo bastante com vocês, mais experientes. Vou perguntar muito, rs.

Eis a primeira pergunta:


Eu pretendo armazenar água natural para usá-la nas reposições parciais. 
obs: a água será coletada em uma área de proteção ambiental, na Praia de Grumari, é uma praia  distante do centro, creio, portanto ser menos poluída, é o que dizem também os órgãos ambientais. 

Entendo, que a água natural é composta de plâncton, e que este, naturalmente morre fora de seu habitat, tornando tóxica a água coletada. Li alguns comentários informando que por causa disso, esta água coletada deve ficar 'descansando' pelo menos por um mês em um recipiente escuro, livre de poeira e da água da chuva, para que as impurezas sejam decantadas, antes de ser usada no aquário. 

É assim mesmo? Esta é a maneira correta para a armazenar/usar a água coletada diretamente do mar em um aquario marinho? 

Se for , tenho uma dúvida: Quando eu retirar a água que está armazenada para usá-la nas trocas parciais, como faço para separar as impurezas que estarão decantadas no fundo dos recepientes, de maneira que estas não se misturem com a água que será utilizada ?

Realmente é um prazer, estar aqui com vocês, um forte abraço e 
Obrigado

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Paulo,

a quantidade de plancton que morre vs o volume de água é tão diminuta que não estraga a água. Eu, desde sempre, armazenei água do mar (por 1-1,5 meses) e nunca tive problemas. Medi nitratos, nitritos, fosfatos e amónia ao fim de um mês, e tive sempre zero. Deve é armazenar num local longe da luz, com o recipiente fechado.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boa tarde, 
>  Eu pretendo armazenar água natural para usá-la nas reposições parciais.


Olá, Paulo:

Antes de mais, bem-vindo ao Reeffórum.

Espero que na afirmação citada acima te estejas a referir a TPAs (Trocas Parciais de Água), pois as reposições (reposição do nível da água que sai do aquário/sump através da evaporação) são feitas com água doce que convém ser de osmose inversa.

Concluindo: a água natural (do mar) só deve ser usada nas TPAs.

Boa sorte para o teu furuto reef.  :Pracima:

----------

